# Who Can Modify My 007?



## kriswilkes21 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Chris... this is my first post...

I've been really getting into my watches over the past couple of months after having a fascination all my life..

I really got the bug for the Seiko divers....

First i bought a SKX007J from Creation Watches.. this was a big step for me as i've always been wary of buying online from so far away... as it turned out i was amazed at the service.. couldn't have been happier...

I soon loaded up on nato straps etc, changing the look of the watch day to day...

looking through the forums i saw people were modding these watches with new hands etc... so i thought i'd go down this route too...

firstly i checked with my local jewellers if the could do the work and i went ahead and bought some plongeur hands from Yobokies and a aluminium chapter ring and bezel insert from Noah....

i took my watch to the jewellers (T H Baker / Watchut) and after 2 weeks of waiting they called me yesterday to say my watch was back! but.. the work had not been done, :cry2: they didn't have a reason for me... just handed my watch and the parts back to me.. thankfully without a charge!

so now i'm back at square one...

what i would like is if anyone can reccomend the best way of me getting this work done...

is there anyone in the UK or shall i get intouch with one of the guys from Singapore?

Thanks in advance... hope someone can help me!

Cheers, Chris...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres a few on the forum that can change hands/dial/chapter/bezel.......what exactly is it your after doing???

ive just started doing my own, but not sure if i want to start doing other peoples just yet!!!

silverhawk (paul) does some good work, as well as servicing watches, plus theres bry, and of course our host of this forum, and owner of RLT watches, Roy Taylor

anyway....heres my fisrt....


----------



## kriswilkes21 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the reply..

i've got a set of Yobokies Plongeur hands, a new "big number" bezel insert and an aluminium chapter ring i need to get fitted to a SKX007j...

i dont mind sending it away, i was basically looking for some reccomendations and maybe some idea what i should expect to pay?


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

kriswilkes21 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply..
> 
> i've got a set of Yobokies Plongeur hands, a new "big number" bezel insert and an aluminium chapter ring i need to get fitted to a SKX007j...
> 
> i dont mind sending it away, i was basically looking for some reccomendations and maybe some idea what i should expect to pay?


You can send it to me or even bring it along to me as I'm only in Corby.......it should take no more than an hour to do unless you want it beadblasted as well.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Twickersdude said:


> kriswilkes21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for the reply..
> ...







































just a few of the ones that twickersdude (michael newby) has done for me


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Just to chip in - I am also thnking of getting my Seiko 009 modded. Just mow much brighter are the new faces? Is it possible to get trit in a Seiko?

Thanks!


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

bigmul said:


> Just to chip in - I am also thnking of getting my Seiko 009 modded. Just mow much brighter are the new faces? Is it possible to get trit in a Seiko?
> 
> Thanks!


 It's easy enough to put tritium tubes on the chapter ring but not so easy for the dial & hands. I've got enough tubes to do a few more watches ....


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

It's easy enough to put tritium tubes on the chapter ring but not so easy for the dial & hands. I've got enough tubes to do a few more watches ....


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Twickersdude said:


> It's easy enough to put tritium tubes on the chapter ring but not so easy for the dial & hands. I've got enough tubes to do a few more watches ....


Thanks for the reply - what needs to be done, how much does it cost and what does it look like when done?

Many thanks!

Craig


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi chris and welcome, there are many on here that do work on seikos , shawns (mrteatime) work is very good, shawn gave me this 6309 a while back, it wlready had the dial and hands done, ive changed the chapter ring a few times as couldnt decided what one i wanted, ive also changed the crystal and added fixed strap bars, these watches are pretty easy to work on if you have the right tools, and these dont have to cost a bomb, just ask here there will be plenty of help,

paul

6309 seiko


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Zed,

You should really have that brass chapter ring sorted, it would look better black satinised and wont cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Twickersdude said:


> Twickersdude said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy enough to put tritium tubes on the chapter ring but not so easy for the dial & hands. I've got enough tubes to do a few more watches ....
> ...


The tubes need to be glued onto the chapter ring - they cost circa â‚¬2 each. I can send you some pictures ..............


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Zed,
> 
> You should really have that brass chapter ring sorted, it would look better black satinised and wont cost an arm and a leg.


bry ive got a black one but i dont like it, personal thing i guess, ive never been one to follow the crowds 

paul

but here it is with a black chapter ring ,


----------

